# [arcor] Verbindungsprobleme seit Übernahme von Vodaphone



## akrite (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
ich bin seit Jahren Kunde von arcor und bin bis auf die Hotline(man ruft besser nicht an) an sich zufrieden. Seit der Übernahme von Vodaphone(kann aber auch Zufall sein) habe ich keine permanente Verbindung, trotz Flat 6k, mehr ins Internet und der Datei-Upload geht ab einer bestimmten Größe(>90kB) auch nicht mehr beim ersten Versuch :-( Kann es evtl auch mit AVG 8.5 zusammenhängen ?


----------



## getneX (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe genau das gleich Problem mit denen... Nur die Störungstelle sagt da sei alles in Ordnung! Aber ich kann keine Stunde ohne Probleme Online sein


----------



## DUmdidumser (7. Januar 2010)

Tja, was soll ich sagen... hier in Herne-Mitte (NRW) ist es ein ähnliches Trauerspiel.


----------



## Maik (7. Januar 2010)

Da kann man ja fast vom "Nord-Süd-Gefälle" sprechen, denn hier  in Baden-Württemberg hab ich bislang keine Verbindungsprobleme wahrgenommen.

mfg Maik


----------



## TW3000 (28. März 2010)

bei mir in der Oberpfalz (SAD) das gleiche Problem


----------



## anonymus (13. Juni 2010)

bei mir in bochum stelle ich gerade fest, das bei jeder neueinwahl ein anderer ISP da steht also bei avast internet security, einmal steht da ISP = Arcor, dann fliege ich und dann steht da ISP = Vodafone! das ganze hin und her.


----------

